# Mission Tejaus



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Well our neighbor talked us into going camping with them during spring break. They will be at Mission Tejaus State Park. The only thing we could find was The KOA in Rusk. Wow, now I know what everyone means by the cost!  About 20 miles apart, but may be a good thing.  :laugh: If something pops at at the State Park we will move over. If anyone is in the area stop by and say hi....


----------



## C Nash (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: Mission Tejaus

Enjoy the trip Butch.  Hope the KOA is a good one. Where is Rusk?  Texas I guess but will have to get the map or goggle to find it.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: Mission Tejaus

Sorry Chelse, should have narrowed it down a bit.    Is in Texas kind of between Dallas and Shreveport La.  It has a historic railroad depot. Where you can ride an old Steam Engine train. Hear the state park is nice also.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: Mission Tejaus

Went to their web sit Butch and looks like an interesting outing.  Love those old steam engines and yes I remember them running :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2010)

Re: Mission Tejaus

Well arrived today at the Rusk KOA Kampground this evening. Located on top of a hill off Texas Hwy 69 about 7 miles south of Rusk. Very friendly staff and a well maintained park. And a veiw of a wonderful sunset from our site. If anyone comes in this direction I would recommend this as a place to stay. $39 bucks a night. Bit high but oh well, We're camping! Little short on shade, so not sure how the heat of the summer would be. Need to check on our neighbor tomorrow. They are staying at Mission Tejaus State Park. $12 bucks a night.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 14, 2010)

Re: Mission Tejaus

Ck the state park and let us know how it is Butch.  Enjoy the camping and think of us


----------

